# planning for an indian tour-need help



## pratty1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi!
This is smith.I am planning for a visit to India.I want to visit all the well known places in India but I am all new to this country.It is my first time.So is there anyone who could help me plan out my visit.I just wanted to be sure that I don't miss anything.I want to plan out everything the accommodation,locations ,lodging,fooding and everything that forms the basis of a travel plan to a different country,before hand.Certainly don't want to compromise with my comfort too.Please anybody suggest the best way I can plan it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello Smith. There are lot of places in india. It depends on your preferences. If you are interested in places of historic importance then you must visit Delhi, Agra, Jaipur, kashmir etc. I recommend you to put kashmir on your front cards. Kashmir is a very beautiful place and offers a lot. I have seen people who visited kashmir once and wanted to settle down there. Accomodation is comparatively cheap and people are friendly.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

hi Smith,

If you are planning to visit Bangalore, I will help you out. I'm bangalore itself.

Regards,
Likith


----------



## MichaelBrinkley (Jan 7, 2014)

There are a lot of affordable hotels in Bangalore that has an excellent service, just search the online and book earlier so you could plan a great vacation. Goodluck!


----------



## cornista (Mar 13, 2014)

Jaipur is the best place to visit and there are beautiful ancient monuments on the hills which you will definitely like Mr. smith.


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr. Smith,,

India has a lot of places that you should see. 

Search for the following places in Google to get an idea about its location, weather etc...
Delhi (as its the capital  )
Jaipur
Agra ( the world wonder TAJ MAHAL)
Srinagar, Leh (in Jammu and Kashmir)
cherrapunji
GOA
Mysore ( has the best palace in INDIA and a beautiful botanical garden)

WAYNAD, (in Kerala, a state in India)
Cochin (also called as ERNAKULAM)
ALLEPPEY (in Kerala, a state in India) (Considered as one of the most beautiful places in the India)
KUMARAKOM (Similar to Alleppey, so you can choose it if you feel that you loved ALLEPPEY)

From Kumarakom, Try reaching Tamil Nadu (Southern most state in India) via KUMULI (the place bordering TAMIL NADU AND KERALA) I suggest this route because.. this is the best route to enjoy the serene beauty of WESTERN GHATS

Madurai (There is a temple here which has been nominated for world wonder_
Tanjore (THANJAVUR as its called in the local language, also has a TEMPLE that is one the biggest in the world)

Then to Chennai (for boarding your flight to your home  )

my advise to you would be to spend at least 5 days for visiting KERALA and TAMIL NADU for sure.

This is my advise only... hence, kindly search for the places in Google and plan your tour accordingly.

Also, One more thing... INDIA IS AN INCREDIBLE COUNTRY, THE ART, NATURE, FOOD, SPIRITUALITY and much more will never be found elsewhere.

But recently I DON'T KNOW WHY, Lot of tragic events happened which have spoiled the pride of her.

So, KINDLY FOLLOW THE FOLLOWING STEPS WITHOUT FAIL WHEN YOU ARE IN INDIA.

1. NEVER EVER BE CARELESS WITH YOUR BELONGINGS AT ANY PLACE OR TIME.
2. PLEASE TRAVEL IN GROUPS, LIKE SAY 5 to 6 PEOPLE. 
3. BE ALWAYS CAUTIOUS WHEN TRUSTING SOME ONE (LIKE TOURIST GUIDE OR CABBIE etc..)
4. GOOGLE IS YOUR GUIDE, SO PLEASE CHECK FOR TRANSPORT FARES FOR THE LOCATIONS THAT YOUR ARE TRAVELING.
5. PLEASE DON'T LEAVE YOUR KIDS OR YOUR SPOUSE ALONE ANYWHERE (I am sure that you must find this silly, but just in case).

If you have any other questions please PM me.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Refer to www.Makemytrip.com.

They have good package deals, is reliable . They take care of hotel and transport as well.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gannesh102 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hismith.
India has lot of tourist places. One time went to pondicherry. Lot of places to see in pondicherry. pondicherry look like foriegn. You just try go tourist places in pondicherry.


----------

